# Digital Playback Device



## CMLDesign (Jun 1, 2011)

Im working on a video project that has 3 seperate screens running different content. We cant afford a media server and since we are having our content created specifically and will not be doing any live mixing all we really need is playback. After much research I have been looking into the Technovision DV-75H HiDef player. Technovision® - Registered Trademark of Technovision Interactive Inc. Its less than $500 per unit and can be daisy chained via ethernet to keep the units in sync. But, It uses RS232 and Im not sure If I can send a control command from the lighting console (MIDI, DMX, Artnet, Streaming ACN...whatever) over this protocol. Does anyone know?


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 1, 2011)

[This probably won't help you, but I found it interesting anyway: Case Study: Midi Show Control to RS-232 » Engineering Solutions Inc.] 

Maybe this? DecaBox DMX to RS-232 (serial) » Engineering Solutions Inc

As you're discovering, lighting consoles make great slaves in the show control world, but are not so great as masters. I think you might be better off using something from Richmond Sound Design, Alcorn-McBride, Medialon, etc. as the front end.


----------



## metti (Jun 1, 2011)

Crystal, It looks like the DMX to serial box that Derek linked to would do exactly what you need. Have you considered something like a Mac Mini Server with a TripleHead2Go and something like Isadora or a custom Quartz Composer application. That would be comparably priced to the $1.5k total price of the boxes you mentioned and could be triggered and controlled via Artnet directly.


----------



## RoccoD (Jun 10, 2011)

For $1,500 you can build a fairly sweet media server running Isadora that has midi capabilities to be triggered by a lightboard. My Isadora rig cost me around $550 and it works great. I have run three screens off it using a Triplehead 2 go. If this is all hd content then your machine would have to be a bit beefier. SSDs would most likely do the trick.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 10, 2011)

Will your three separate screens be running the same resolution? What type of console are you using?


----------



## CMLDesign (Jun 29, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Will your three separate screens be running the same resolution? What type of console are you using?


 
Yes, all 3 screens will have the same resolution. Not sure yet what the console is. I believe its a PC based interface. Maybe sandbox?


----------



## dbaxter (Jul 15, 2011)

We recently did _Tommy_ with projections at blackfriars.org as you can see here: ‪Tommyend1‬&rlm; - YouTube There were a total of 6 outputs from 3 regular PC's. We used software that I wrote. It is for sale, but in the spirit of this Forum, I can't toot my own horn. Drop me a personal note and I will give more details.


----------



## tyler.martin (Jul 20, 2011)

I would buy a Mac Mini with a tripleHead2Go and use qLab proVideo. You could use qlab then to trigger your lighting desk via Timecode or MSC.


----------

